# XML-Daten mit SAX Parser verarbeiten in Java



## benice213 (5. Aug 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute 

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich mache momentan ein kleines Projekt, wo ich XML Daten mittles Parser verarbeiten soll.
Ich habe mir schon einiges dazu durchgelesen und angeguckt, aber irgendwie komme ich noch nicht wirklich drauf wie das funktionieren soll.
Zu mir, ich bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger in Programmierung, und deswegen muss mir alles etwas verständlicher erklärt werden, damit ich es verstehe.
Ich habe mir schon einige Quellen durchgelesen, aber nirgends wird schritt für schritt erklärt wie das funktionieren soll, es wird einfach ein Code aufgeschrieben, aber wie man darauf kommt wird nicht erklärt.
Wisst ihr eventuell wo ich einmal gucken könnte, wo es einfach erklärt wird, wie man XML Daten mittels SAX parser verarbeiten kann?
Das Prinzip habe ich schon verstanden, was das genau bringen soll usw, aber wie man den Code schreibt habe ich keine Ahnung von.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## LimDul (5. Aug 2020)

Sowas in der Art: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/jaxp/sax/parsing.html


----------



## M.L. (5. Aug 2020)

Oder ein zusammenhängenderes Beispiel: https://howtodoinjava.com/java/xml/sax-parser-read-xml-example/


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (5. Aug 2020)

Ich kann die Seite noch empfehlen: https://www.tutorialspoint.com/java_xml/java_sax_parser.htm


----------



## benice213 (5. Aug 2020)

Vielen vielen dank an alle, die Seiten haben mir wirklich gut geholfen  !


----------

